# 2012 7.6 FX vs 7.7 FX - Beginner



## Adonaioc (May 14, 2012)

Buying my first bike (other than wal-mart specials that is) and would love some advice. I road a 7.6 around the parking lot and LOVE it but the LBS didnt have a 7.7 to try out. is it worth the $800 upgrade? Please advise. I will mainly be riding on residential roads/sidewalks/gravel paths, any advice would be appreciated.

I'm a bigger guy if that makes a difference, 6'2" 315lbs


----------



## mpre53 (Oct 25, 2011)

Not that familiar with MTB components, but I think that Deore is the MTB equivalent of Tiagra. 

I wouldn't pay $800 more for 105 over Tiagra or the equivalent. The rest of the improvements over the 7.6 are things you probably wouldn't notice at this stage of your cycling (wheels, tires, carbon seat post).

Unless I was riding up the face of Mt. McKinley, I don't think I'd need an 11-36 cassette. The 11-30 on the 7.7 might be better, but cassettes don't cost anywhere near $800. Even if you have to replace the RD.


----------



## Adonaioc (May 14, 2012)

I'm not familiar with what the cassette specs numbers mean even after googling it I'm still very confused, whats the difference between the 11-36 on the 7.6 and the 12-30 on the 7.7?


----------



## dpeters11 (Jan 30, 2011)

I honestly don't think the 7.7 is worth that price increase. Generally at that price point I start wondering if someone should look at road bikes, but that won't match what you're wanting to ride on. I'd personally recommend staying off the sidewalk, but if it's legal in your area, up to you.

The numbers are number of teeth, for gear ratios and such.


----------



## Guod (Jun 9, 2011)

I second the road bike idea. For 2k you could do better getting into something like a CAAD10 or even a cross bike (for versatility). I think even something like a ridley x-ride with rival is somewhere around 2k and that's a hell of alot more bike than that trek FX IMO.


----------



## dpeters11 (Jan 30, 2011)

I like the FX line, I have a 7.5, but as you get higher up the line, it doesn't make much sense. My FX has been mostly for errands or riding with a friend where that is the best bike for me to ride with him.


----------



## MorganRaider (May 22, 2010)

dpeters11 said:


> I like the FX line, I have a 7.5, but as you get higher up the line, it doesn't make much sense. My FX has been mostly for errands or riding with a friend where that is the best bike for me to ride with him.


Agree. I have a 7.7 fx It is a warranty replacement for a 7.6. My wife has a 7.5, the sweet spot in the FX line. I started doing long rides and found myself wanting a road bike. 

I ended up with some knee pain on the 7.7 due to the seat angle being too shallow. It did not leave enough room for bending of the knee without causing some shearing or torque. So I got a road bike thinking that more angled (back) seat post along with using more glute muscles would take load off knees. It worked. 

If u are hell bent on getting an FX, get a real bike fit first and don't go any higher than a 7.3 or 7.5. It will leave u some options down the road if u later decide to get into a road bike.


----------



## davidka (Dec 12, 2001)

The 7.7 has many other nicer parts than just the shifters. It's significantly lighter than the 7.6 but as mentioned above, it does not have as broad a gear range (the reason they had to use the Deore RD). The FX's are super versatile, you can set them up for commuting (fenders, racks, etc) or ride long distance, whatever. Most people who move on to a road bike from an FX don't stop riding the FX unless they sell it, the shop I worked at usually would sell them other accessories so they could use the FX for other things.


----------

